# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La Junta deprecia la gestión del Guadalquivir con la CHG

## Rafa

*La Junta deprecia la gestión del Guadalquivir con la CHG*

Díaz Trillo invita a comparar los 42.000 expedientes en dos años frente a los 75 años de gobierno de la Confederación · Dice que el plan de regadíos era de la época del Cid


A. Fuentes / Sevilla | Actualizado 28.04.2011 - 05:04

La relación entre los gestores del Guadalquivir, primero la Confederación Hidrográfica y desde 2009 la Junta de Andalucía, ha estado caracterizada por un pacto no escrito de aparente cordialidad y no agresión, pese a que las diferencias entre los científicos y miembros de ambos organismos sobre la forma más adecuada de gestionar las competencias sobre el río han sido notables. Ahora, cuando una sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional obliga a buscar un nuevo modelo de gestión tras suspender la competencia exclusiva de Andalucía sobre el río, comienzan a salir a flote las divergencias latentes los dos últimos años.


Nunca antes se había escuchado de un responsable de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente palabras tan gruesas contra la Confederación. 



El consejero José Juan Díaz Trillo, siempre medido en el uso de las palabras (es profesor y poeta), depreció ayer en una comparecencia parlamentaria el trabajo realizado por este organismo dependiente del Gobierno para ensalzar por contra la gestión que ha venido realizando la Junta, comparación que utilizó para defender la reivindicación de que el río siga bajo tutela andaluza. 



Díaz Trillo expuso que en los dos últimos años han sido unos 42.000 los expedientes sancionadores que se han tramitado desde la Junta e invitó a revisar cuántos tuvo de media la Confederación en sus 75 años de gestión. Igualmente, resaltó que durante el mandato de la Junta se han resuelto expedientes sancionadores que estaban pendientes desde 1985. 


El consejero también cuestionó la "escasa efectividad" que había para cobrar estas sanciones y destacó que en estos dos años se han ingresado en concepto de multas unos 20 millones de euros.


Desde la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, que mantiene una oficina en la capital, se declinó hacer una valoración sobre las palabras del consejero para evitar la polémica, dijeron, e invitaron a conocer el trabajo realizado por la CHG durante este tiempo. 


Las declaraciones de Díaz Trillo se sustentan en la reivindicación que mantiene la Junta para liderar el futuro modelo que gestione el Guadalquivir y que se tendrá que decidir mientras se agotan los seis meses transitorios en los que la Administración andaluza goza de una encomienda de gestión.


El consejero anotó que la subcomisión formada por Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino y Junta de Andalucía se reunirá "en breve" para trabajar en torno a la solución definitiva que debe acordarse para gestionar el Guadalquivir a partir de verano.


Díaz Trillo aludió a las palabras del presidente de la Junta de Andalucía, José Antonio Griñán, y afirmó que "el Guadalquivir es andaluz", por lo que subrayó que "lo queremos gestionar, sobre todo, porque en dos años de gestión autonómica sobre las aguas que recorren la comunidad lo hemos hecho muy bien".


Fuente: http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...on/la/chg.html


Me parece bien las palabras del Consejero de Medio Ambiente el Guadalquivir es Andaluz en un 90% de la cuenca por lo tanto tenemos el derecho a tener el control sobre nuestras aguas en territorio Andaluz. Ea.

----------


## ben-amar

Las palabras no van contra los cientificos y funcionarios de la CHG, que pasaron a depender de la AAA, si no contra la gestion desde Madrid.
Totalmente de acuerdo en que debe ser gestionado desde y por Andalucia, el rio es andaluz en un 96%, algo mas que el 90

----------

